# Curtis 1238 SOC Monitoring with Lithium



## nogas (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anyone used the Curtis 1238 and set it up so the Hourglass "Battery fule guage" works correctly?

I have heard that the meter measures Current in/out to determine SOC but I don't see anywhere to program anything but the battery voltages and they reference Flodded batteries


----------

